# Soap in tube bags? Has anyone tried this?



## gigisiguenza (Oct 29, 2015)

I found this in my soapy wandering and wondered if anyone has actually tried this and how it came out...

Here's the blog post 
  http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/01/1-78-round-soap-bags-make-cute-guest-size-rounds-or-embeds/


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 29, 2015)

I've never done it, but wow- that's pretty cool! 


IrishLass


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 29, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> I've never done it, but wow- that's pretty cool!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



I thought so too. It looks too easy, so I don't trust it. I keep waiting to find the link that debunks the simplicity of it and shows why it won't work LOL

Instead I found another link showing that it works quite well
  http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/handmade-soap-blog/index.php/making-round-soap-in-poly-tubing/


----------



## gurdeep (Oct 29, 2015)

It does work keep temp low to avoid plastic melting


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 29, 2015)

gurdeep said:


> It does work keep temp low to avoid plastic melting



Hot diggity, someone who actually did it! Now I for sure want to try it


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 29, 2015)

I remember seeing that page before and wondered why people weren't using the bags. I always meant to get some to try out.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 29, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I remember seeing that page before and wondered why people weren't using the bags. I always meant to get some to try out.



I'm looking for a cheap source myself. If I find one, I'll post it. Maybe do a share package for those who want to try it 

Found some and it's super cheap. Now to see when I can afford it 

When I get it I'll let folks know and share some with whoever wants it so we can all experiment and see how many ways we can make a mess hahahaha
 http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=83794


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 29, 2015)

Found a different supplier and its considerably cheaper http://www.giftsintl-us.com/products.php?cat=203


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 29, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Found a different supplier and its considerably cheaper http://www.giftsintl-us.com/products.php?cat=203



Woop! We're on a roll! 

Ah crud it says the 4" wide is the same price or more than the first supplier.


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 29, 2015)

this could hurt Pringles sales worldwide....


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 29, 2015)

CTAnton said:


> this could hurt Pringles sales worldwide....



Hahahahaha especially considering how much easier it would be to get the soap outta the poly tubing vs the dang Pringles can


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 29, 2015)

I've stayed away from making what one friend calls "hockey puck" soaps...says he can't get a good grip on the soap...I'm reminded that's only 1 voice...and personally, I like 'em...


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2015)

I saw those a long time ago and wondered if they really worked.  I'd be so worried about them exploding or something if the soap gelled hot.


----------



## mymy (Oct 29, 2015)

Will funnel swirl work on this?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 29, 2015)

mymy said:


> Will funnel swirl work on this?



I would think it would. I would want to angle the funnel though, so it ran down the side of the tubing (fewer bubbles?) Or pour at really thin trace so bubbles would be less likely maybe. I'm sure a fan blowing on it would prevent gel, if it even tried to get considering the lack of any insulation at all. I really like this concept for producing a good quantity of soap in a small space (vertical) at one time.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 29, 2015)

You can buy just a short length of downpipe (not sure what you all it in the U.S.). It comes in 50mm diameter, 65, 80 90 etc. a metre length (which will make about 3 molds 300 mm long is about $5 here at the hardware and last forever!

If you lived closer by you could buy 1m between you and split the cost!


----------



## mymy (Oct 29, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I would think it would. I would want to angle the funnel though, so it ran down the side of the tubing (fewer bubbles?) Or pour at really thin trace so bubbles would be less likely maybe. I'm sure a fan blowing on it would prevent gel, if it even tried to get considering the lack of any insulation at all. I really like this concept for producing a good quantity of soap in a small space (vertical) at one time.



Yes, thin trace might help but gravity is the enemy here.  I'm afraid the swirl will come out bad. Tempting to use the long plastic but I haven't seen any to be sold.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 29, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> If you lived closer by you could buy 1m between you and split the cost!





penelopejane said:


> You can buy just a short length of downpipe (not sure what you all it in the U.S.). It comes in 50mm diameter, 65, 80 90 etc. a metre length (which will make about 3 molds 300 mm long is about $5 here at the hardware and last forever!


 I've seen that kind d of downspout and it makes cool looking soap. But I'm interested in the flat poly tubing because it's disposable and easy for making round soaps 



mymy said:


> Yes, thin trace might help but gravity is the enemy here.  I'm afraid the swirl will come out bad. Tempting to use the long plastic but I haven't seen any to be sold.


I think if you used sharply contrasting colors, poured down different sides at the same time it would produce a pretty swirl. I've got ideas a'cookin now


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 29, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I've seen that kind d of downspout and it makes cool looking soap. But I'm interested in the flat poly tubing because it's disposable and easy for making round soaps




The downspout stuff is round so makes round soap as small as 2 inches. It's easy to get out too. 

I guess it's not for everyone.  But I can see the plastic tube stuff breaking or leaving lines along the side of the soap. You'd also have to waste the first few inches of each tube to get a perfect piece.


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 29, 2015)

The downspout stuff is round so makes round soap as small as 2 inches. It's easy to get out too. 
PenelopeJane...just wondering if you could take a picture of the down pipe material at some point..particularly of the information printed on it...as far as the easy to get out part...do you line it with something  or lubricate it in some way?


----------



## paillo (Oct 29, 2015)

I make alpaca-felted soaps, and the hockey puck size is perfect. Love this tubing idea, can't wait to try it!

I'm not so handy, so will try to figure out a way to do this without any drilling. Ideas, gang?


----------



## Susie (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, that Gifts International place has all sorts of bags for sale for super cheap!  If I had a shop, I would make these folks my go-to supplier.


----------



## Dharlee (Oct 29, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Found a different supplier and its considerably cheaper http://www.giftsintl-us.com/products.php?cat=203



I've used them for various things, like stretch loops, raffia ribbon and  organza pouches and they are quite nice to deal with.


----------



## amd (Oct 29, 2015)

I think Amy (from Great Cakes Soap Works) makes her rounds this way - the pic shown in the blog post is several years old, so I can't say for sure that she still does.
http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/handmade-soap-blog/index.php/shampoo-bar-official-announcement/


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 29, 2015)

uline.com also sells 2 mil 4 inch by 3000 feet for 79 bucks...


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 29, 2015)

What drainpipe do you all use ? The only stuff I've seen here is the ribbed kind I use on my downspouts to conduct the water away from the house...


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 30, 2015)

I will post a photo of the pipe I use tomorrow. 

You can buy it in the USA from Home Depot: 
http://m.homedepot.com/b/Plumbing-P...rtialmax&NCNI-5&visualNav=PVC Pipe & Fittings.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 30, 2015)

I use a silicone baking sheet to line my mold but I think that 1mm thick drawer lining plastics (from Home Depot) would work well too. You just need to move the soap by putting a can of block of wood the same as the internal dimension of the tube underneath it then gently push the soap up.


----------



## Dorymae (Oct 30, 2015)

penelopejane said:


> I will post a photo of the pipe I use tomorrow.
> 
> You can buy it in the USA from Home Depot:
> http://m.homedepot.com/b/Plumbing-P...rtialmax&NCNI-5&visualNav=PVC Pipe & Fittings.



Ah, that is what we call PVC pipe. Downspouts here are the guttering on the outside of the houses and are usually aluminum with ridges along the sides.


----------



## quiltertoo (Oct 30, 2015)

I used pvc pipe and pringles cans when I first started soaping. I had a lot of fun but all the people I give soap to preferred the soaps I make in log molds. I haven't made any round soaps in a couple years but when I saw the rimmed soaps I really wanted to make some of them. Maybe I will try the round shape again and see if I have any takers.

Mary Lou


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok, yea I was eying my aluminum downspouts trying to figure that one out


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is a source for the tubing  
http://www.papermart.com/6-mil-polyethylene-tubing/id=4649#4649


----------



## cgpeanut (Oct 30, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> I'm looking for a cheap source myself. If I find one, I'll post it. Maybe do a share package for those who want to try it
> 
> Found some and it's super cheap. Now to see when I can afford it
> 
> ...



try Uline


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 1, 2015)

CTAnton said:


> The downspout stuff is round so makes round soap as small as 2 inches. It's easy to get out too.
> PenelopeJane...just wondering if you could take a picture of the down pipe material at some point..particularly of the information printed on it...as far as the easy to get out part...do you line it with something  or lubricate it in some way?



Here is a picture of my 80mm diameter PVC pipe and a 75mm diameter bar of castile soap made from it. The dots in the castile soap are vanilla seeds scraped from vanilla bean pods. 

I found a can which fits pretty well to the bottom of the PVC pipe.  I also put a layer of cling wrap over the bottom when I pour batter in. I screw fixed the can onto a piece of timber so that it is stable.  The PVC pipe just sits in the top but comes out easily when it is ready to be demolded.


----------



## CTAnton (Nov 1, 2015)

Many thanks...!


----------

